# Help requested regarding anti estrogen blockers.



## firestorm (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey guys, I've been doing some reading tonight regarding taking some type of anti estrogen bockers after a cycle of M1T for example.  3 products keep coming up.  Clomid, Nolvadex, and lastly, 6-OXO now I don't have access to the 1st 2 and the 3rd is all sold out over at 1fast400.  I have already purchased CLOMIX from Gasparinutrion  a few weeks ago but not sure if it's strong enough to followup a 4 week cycle of M1T.  Your advice on the following TWO products would be greatfully appreciated.  Here are the ingredients and FAQs for the TWO products in question.   THANK YOU IN ADVANCE GUYS!!!
FIRE


CLOMEX

Supplement Facts 
Dosing: 1 Capsule 
Servings Per Container: 60

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Amount Per Serving
% Daily Value 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
Tribulus Terrestris Extract 500 mg - 
Vitex agnus-castus 100 mg - 
Calicum D-Glucarate 100 mg - 
Zinc (as monomethionine and aspartate) 10 mg 66.6% 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Other Ingredients 
Rice Powder. 


Testosterone Booster / Estrogen Inhibitor
FAQs
What is Clomex?

Clomex, by Gaspari Nutrition, is the latest innovation destined to take the supplement market by storm. Unlike various competing products, Clomex stimulates the body's natural testosterone production. This is extremely important because it minimizes side effects and eliminates the need to cycle. 

How does it work? 

Clomex combines 3 powerful and effective testosterone boosters with a patented anti-estrogen compound. In fact, similar to its pharmaceutical cousin, Clomex effectively fools the bodies natural feedback loop. Utilizing this remarkable technology, Clomex is the perfect recovery agent for coming off synthetic androgens/pro-steroids. Therefore, whether you are gaining, dieting, or "recovering" natural testosterone, Clomex is clearly the ultimate anabolic assistant.

What's in it?

Clomex contains a powerful Tribulus terrestris extract which was specifically standardized to contain unprecedented amounts of protodioscin (the active ingredient in tribulus). This chemical has been shown in clinical studies to dramatically increase testosterone, libido, and fertility in human and animal subjects. Clomex also contains Vitex agnus castus - a well-documented herb that raises - lutenizing hormone and thus, testosterone. The amazing effects of Vitex don't stop there! Vitex also has been shown to lower the fat storing, libido killing hormone prolactin. Finally, Calcium D-Glucarate - a powerful patented estrogen eliminator - and zinc are included to further maximize testosterone and minimize estrogenic side effects

What does Clomex do?

In summary Clomex's Proprietary Formula:

- Radically stimulates natural testosterone production.
- Minimizes estrogenic side effects and HPTA feed back.
- Sky-rockets libido.
- Dramatically enhances sexual performance.
- Stimulates muscle growth via increased protein synthesis.
- Allows the athlete to stay lean and hard year around.

************************************************************************************************************
Procuct number TWO, the other product I'm  curious about from Gasparis but I don't have it.

NOVEDEX
Stop Estrogen in its Tracks!

Supplement Facts 
Serving Size: 1 Capsule 
Servings per Container: 60

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Amount Per Serving
% DV*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
4-Hydroxyandrostenedione
(Formestane) 50 mg 
Other Ingredients: Micro crystalline cellulose.

FAQs
What is Novedex????

High estrogen can cause side effects like excessive water and sodium retention, resulting in a bloated, puffy, and a smooth appearance. 

Another bad side effect from high estrogen levels is gynecomastia (bitch tits). This is the growth of breast tissue in men. This can make a guy have cone shaped breasts on top of a rock hard chest. This can certainly ruin all that hard work in the gym making a guy cover up in baggy shirts. 

Estrogen can also cause a shutdown of testosterone production resulting in muscle loss, strength loss, as well as fat gains. 

All of these side effects from estrogen can result from taking testosterone as well as Prohormones. 

Novedex??? from Gaspari Nutrition is the most powerful legal aromatase inhibitor on the market! 

What are the advantages of Novedex????

Novedex??? is naturally occurring which irreversibly binds to the aromatase enzyme and permanently deactivates it. The result is a substantial reduction in the production of estrogen in the body with an increase in testosterone. 

Novedex??? main ingredient decreases water retention and bloating to give that lean rock hard look while increasing the natural production of testosterone levels. Novedex??? works so well that you can take it by itself to make gains in muscle size and strength as well as keeping you hard or use it on a cycle of any Prohormone, prosteroids or testosterones to prevent the bad effects from Estrogen. 
Although Novedex??? is completely legal for now, things may change and Novedex??? may be taken off the market. So take advantage and don't miss out!

In summary Novedex???:

Powerful aromatase inhibitor
Reduces Estrogen
Helps keep the Body lean and rock hard
Naturally helps increase testosterone
Can be used on cycles of Prohormones or any testosterones
Can be used post cycle for gains in muscle and strength.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2004)

I use Ergopharm's 6-OXO and I just ordered a bottle of Dermabolic's E-Form (it's a transdermal version).


----------



## firestorm (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks Prince  but looking at the 2 I listed above and their ingredients, what do you think of those??  Did I waste my money?  Plus I can get the ones mentioned above at a very good price and don't have to order over the internet.


----------



## SJ69 (Feb 11, 2004)

Universal Kits isn't the only place that sells liquid Nolva and Clomid.


----------



## prolangtum (Feb 11, 2004)

Go with Novedex from those two, numero uno is worthless


----------



## jimmyboy (Feb 11, 2004)

Unless I am mistaken Universal Kits no longer sells nolva ar clomid


----------



## maze (Feb 12, 2004)

Nolvadex (Tamoxifen) 20mg a day for 3-4weeks ,  it is also sold as Genox  (generic version) ..

I get mine from here:
http://www.inhousedrugstore.com


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maze *_
> I get mine from here:
> http://www.inhousedrugstore.com



where are they located? 

do yo know?


----------



## maze (Feb 13, 2004)

Not in the US  

This is the info I got:
http://www.inhousedrugstore.com
Phone: +1 800 638 8160

I made the order on tuesday, the package should arrive next week or the other ... I will update you with the info then.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks guys, much appreciated info.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Aug 25, 2004)

so of the above mentioned products for us U.S. people having some probs finding novladex or clomid,  which is probably the best LEGAL IN THE U.S. estrogen blocker.


----------



## redspy (Aug 25, 2004)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> so of the above mentioned products for us U.S. people having some probs finding novladex or clomid, which is probably the best LEGAL IN THE U.S. estrogen blocker.


 There are a ton of sources for Nolva and Clomid etc on the forum, e.g. physicalenhancement.com, ancillaryguys.com, lionnutrition.com

 What do you want the e-blocker for?  PCT or on-cycle usage?


----------



## gococksDJS (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm about to do a cycle of M1T in a few weeks and I ordered my Nolvadex from custom and it got here quick as hell.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Aug 25, 2004)

just started dianabol cycle yesterday.  unfortunately, been a needle phobic my entire life so for starters i went with that.  was curious aside from tamofixen, if i really need to bother with any other estrogen blockers.  so far it doesn't seem so from most of the forums, but i've gotten some mixed reviews about when is the best time to start taking the tamofixen.  any suggestions on that one?


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 26, 2004)

You shouldn't need tamoxifen until PCT, unless gyno shows up. You would be better seeking advice on this type of cycle in the Anabolic Zone.


----------



## redspy (Aug 26, 2004)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> just started dianabol cycle yesterday. unfortunately, been a needle phobic my entire life so for starters i went with that. was curious aside from tamofixen, if i really need to bother with any other estrogen blockers. so far it doesn't seem so from most of the forums, but i've gotten some mixed reviews about when is the best time to start taking the tamofixen. any suggestions on that one?


 Are you stacking anything with the Dbol?  A Dbol only cycle isn't usually recommended.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Aug 27, 2004)

just trying the dbol only cycle this time to see how my body reacts to it.  I plan on taking a few months off  in between and trying a stack in the early spring.  I found tamofixen and figured out now i can probably find clomid as well.  i guess now my question is do i need the clomid if all i'm doing is one d-bol cycle for now just to see how it works and probably plan a stack attack in the spring.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Aug 27, 2004)

ok.  i'm going to bed.  tired and repeating myself in the same reply...


----------



## redspy (Aug 27, 2004)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> just trying the dbol only cycle this time to see how my body reacts to it. I plan on taking a few months off in between and trying a stack in the early spring. I found tamofixen and figured out now i can probably find clomid as well. i guess now my question is do i need the clomid if all i'm doing is one d-bol cycle for now just to see how it works and probably plan a stack attack in the spring.


 Dbol is pretty potent.  You'll still need 3-4 weeks of Nolva for PCT.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Aug 28, 2004)

i already have the nolva coming in a few days.  my question was whether or not i'd need clomid as well.  or with the nolva and some 6-oxo, i'd be ok?
also, what would make for a decent stack with the d-bol in the spring, by then i'll be looking to go for a more lean look by then for summer.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 28, 2004)

You don't need clomid since you have nolva. If you want advice on what to stack with d-bol, then you need to go to the Anabolic Zone--not Supplements.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks guys.  that answered my questions.


----------

